# Planting my tank for the first time - need some guidance!



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everyone! So I've been doing a lot of research and looking around and decided to plant my betta's 2.5 gallon. Or at least add one or two real plants for the time being. I currently have national geographic white substrate (kinda like sand). I've had an amazon sword in there in the past that actually grew pretty well and the light is quite bright. My tank is also by a window and I normally keep a sheer shade over it, but I can adjust if needed. I don't have driftwood and I know a lot of plants aren't actually supposed to be "buried." I'm going to petsmart today if time allows and I want to get some of those plants in the tubes since I know they're snail free and would be a good start. I currently only have a marimo moss ball and 3 silk plants and a terracotta pot. I'll post a picture of my tank. I don't want to use dirt so I think I will try root tabs. 

My questions are, what are some suggestions for plants I should look for? I know java fern and anubius are supposed to be good beginner plants, but will my tank have too much light/not enough? Do I need liquid fertilizer if I'm using root tabs? I'd love to get some feedback. How can I make sure that I only bury the roots and not the rhizome? Sorry this is a lot of random questions, I just know everyone here has AWESOME planted tanks and probably has a lot of good advice and input. My boy has been fin biting and I know he needs more coverage so I want to slowly/gradually work on planting his tank. And I plan on getting another tank in December/January after Christmas/my birthday and want to use Eco substrate and feel that my 2.5 will provide good practice! 

Here is my tank currently:


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Anubias and Java fern can literally grow in a closet. You don't need to provide any special fertilizers or root tabs. The rhimozome is the thick green art of the plant that the roots are attached to. You'll know what it is when you see it. Avoid plants like Dracnea and Pacick Fern, as they are non-aquatic. I've found that my PetCo has a better selection than Smart.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Anubias and Java fern can literally grow in a closet. You don't need to provide any special fertilizers or root tabs. The rhimozome is the thick green art of the plant that the roots are attached to. You'll know what it is when you see it. Avoid plants like Dracnea and Pacick Fern, as they are non-aquatic. I've found that my PetCo has a better selection than Smart.


Thanks, the question about the rhizome seemed kind of stupid but figured I'd ask! And I sadly don't have a petco in my area when I'm at college. But I'm considering ordering plants online, I'm just worried about snails! But for anubias and java fern, will my light be bad necessarily?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No! I grew both of those fine with that light. :3


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Good to hear! So I'm looking on amazon now for some plants. (I love amazon and prime is amazing). And I saw this java fern which comes anchored to coconut shell. Heres the link: https://www.amazon.com/LUFFY-Philippines-Java-Fern-Aquarium-Ready/dp/B01AEQSV0A/ref=sr_1_3?s=pet-supplies&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1474754135&sr=1-3&keywords=anubias&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011
The reviews seem really good and it seems really simple since it's already anchored to something. I've never used a coconut husk in my tank and wonder if it would affect water parameters? I'm gonna read up on it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Anubias are low-light plants; as are Java Fern. If you get some floating stem plants and let them flow over the waterline it would help. Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Ambulia, Water Sprite and Ceratophyllum submersum (if you can find it) are good floating plants. Don't plant until they have roots. kitkat67 has some really nice Dwarf Water Lettuce, Red Root Floaters and Frogbit. I have bought from her in the past and was quite happy with the plants.

Whatever you buy, be as aware of their parameter needs as with fish. Some do better in soft water; some hard. Some like cool temperatures and some the same as a Betta. I learned the hard way how important parameters are for plants. ;-)


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Anubias are low-light plants; as are Java Fern. If you get some floating stem plants and let them flow over the waterline it would help. Narrow Leaf Anacharis, Ambulia, Water Sprite and Ceratophyllum submersum (if you can find it) are good floating plants. Don't plant until they have roots. kitkat67 has some really nice Dwarf Water Lettuce, Red Root Floaters and Frogbit. I have bought from her in the past and was quite happy with the plants.
> 
> Whatever you buy, be as aware of their parameter needs as with fish. Some do better in soft water; some hard. Some like cool temperatures and some the same as a Betta. I learned the hard way how important parameters are for plants. ;-)


Thanks for the advice! I was actually looking at floating plants online as well cause I feel like they would create some shade for my betta and maybe he'd calm down with biting his fins >.<

EDIT: Does kitkat67 have a store link somewhere or a post? Or should I just PM her?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd PM her. I've bought both Mystery Snails and the floating plants and was very, very happy with my purchases.

BamaPlants.com, Home of Aquarium, Bog, Pond, and Carnivorous Plants all Grown in the USA has Narrow Leaf Anacharis. It, IME, is easier to grow than regular. I have semi-hard water and pH of 8-8.2.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

:-D


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

A nice piece of anubias on driftwood would look great in your tank.Anubias are terrific and don't need anything special,plus a piece already attached to driftwood is great for beginners as you can just place it in right away. 

I am also a newbie to planted tanks and my boys tanks only have anubias (some on driftwood,some bare root pieces) and water sprite (Lace Fern) and some Riccia floating on top. Water sprite is a great plant,I have found it excellent as a floating plant,you can just break it up and float the pieces and it multiplies like crazy. I don't use any ferts or anything and those 3 plants grow beautifully and are very lush. They don't need strong lights and in fact are much better with softer lighting. I found that I had to tone down the LED lights on one of my boys tanks (by covering it with some mesh to filter the light more) as the LED's were a bit much for the anubias and the water sprite. They seem to prefer much more basic fluoro type lighting.

But I can definitely recommend those 3 plants as being very easy care and great looking. My bettas love them.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Water sprite does wonderfully planted, I had a 10g tank nearly full of it at one point! Fish can't really get stuck in it either. My first sword is actually in my oldest Betta tank . It was tiny maybe 3 inches tall when I bought it and the mother plant it was attached to ^^ it's been in that same tank for about 5years and has survived 2 moves. 

Be careful with Java moss, I had a Betta get tangled in it and drown... I hadn't had time to trim it because I had a newborn x.x I really regretted not keeping it tidy

Crypts seem to be fairly easy to grow as well, i have a bunch I haven't touched in my sorority since I planted them and they have grown several inches in about 2 months. I separated the individual plants in 3 different clumps to see if they would spread ^^
They are already growing new shoots ^^


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank for all of the suggestions and tips! I'm definitely sticking to java fern and anubius and maybe a floater. And I didn't even think about my betta getting tangled - but my tank is within my sight of view when I'm in my room working on school stuff/just on the computer so I'll watch it carefully!


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

UPDATE: First plant (other than the moss ball from before) is in the tank! I'm super happy and so is Sir Arthur! He's hiding behind the leaves in this picture. Hopefully with more cover he'll stop giving himself haircuts. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice Java Fern (?). Tank already looks a bit better.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> Nice Java Fern (?). Tank already looks a bit better.


Yup its a java fern. And thanks! I plan on getting more plants and switching out the substrate to something darker so it's less bright in there.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I prefer black and natural Brown pea gravel it helps colors pop and it's not distracting


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PetCo has their CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand on sale. It's what I use in all of my planted tanks. For whavever reason they call it "gravel." :roll:

CaribSea Instant Aquarium Tahitian Moon Gravel | Petco Store


----------

